

Ask HN: How do I download a website for offline viewing? - robot

It seems like the problem is not solved by a trivial wget. Links get broken, files are missing etc. Is there a tool that works perfectly?
======
Rinum
I used to use <http://httrack.com/> when I needed to do this.

------
geekytenny
wget -r <http://the_site_you_want>

------
stray
lynx?

